

"Alternative" approaches are measurably more effective than drugs or surgery - pella
http://www.theatlantic.com/life/archive/2011/06/why-medicare-is-funding-my-program/240537/

======
ggchappell
The HN title about "'alternative' approaches" strikes me as taylor-made to get
HN downvotes. It also makes a statement that is far more general -- and less
well supported -- than what the article is actually saying.

In fact, this is a rather interesting article about focusing on prevention and
lifestyle changes over treatment/cure after a disease has already started. The
U.S. health-care system is strongly oriented toward the latter, while there is
plenty of scientific evidence to support the idea that, for many conditions,
the former is usually much more successful -- or so the writer says.

------
pella
The Atlantic: a debate on alternative medicine:

\--------------------------------------------------

 _"For years, the medical profession kept a cool distance from alternative
medicine, which most doctors dismissed as the province of hippies and snake
oil salesmen. Now that's changing, as David H. Freedman explains in a new
Atlantic article. More and more physicians are recommending alternative
therapies to their patients and many now say that acupuncture and meditation
work better than expensive drugs at treating major chronic diseases.

Is alternative medicine really ready to claim a place in the mainstream? And
what does the popularity of alternative treatments tell us about the
weaknesses of modern medicine? To answer these questions, we asked seven
leaders in the field as well as vocal skeptics to comment on Freedman's essay.
We’ll be posting one response each day over the next couple of weeks."_

<http://www.theatlantic.com/debates/alternative-medicine>

